# How to make imodium not last so long?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

hey guys, i've been tweaking my diet and vitamin intake and things have been reasonably ok. the only real issue i have now is with imodium. it works fairly well, i can eat a lot of foods i normally can't without severe pain and D. even so, i try to use it sparingly. the only issue is that it seems to last too long. so when i go to the bathroom after taking it fecal matter gets stuck and it takes 30-60 minutes to clean out my colon. is there something i can do to make it not last so long? i've tried breaking the tablets and take less, and this seems to help. would it make a difference if i watered it down?thanks all


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you thought of trying the Calcium Carbonate Supplements? The instructions for using them are on the first page of "Linda's Calcium" thread thumbtacked to the top of this forum. Maybe use those instead of imodium?BTW I have been known to break the halves of imodium into quarters. I do not know what you mean when you say water it down???


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah, i'm already using the calcium carbonate supplements, but this doesn't seem to help with foods i can't eat. be great if the imodium would allow me to eat a normal meal and then stop working. i'll try and take quarters like you suggested instead. when i said watering it down i meant 'putting it in a glass of water and drinking it.'i was using the imodium 'melts' for a while and these seemed to work great, but the company stopped making them.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Putting it in a glass of water doesn't change the amount you are taking.Get a pill cutter to help you break them into quarters. Or if imodium and calcium together are too much...stop taking ONE of them and see if that helps????


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

ok thanks. i'll try and cut the imodium even more. it just seems to last too long.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yup I have had to cut them into quarters myself at times.. so I know how it can be.


----------



## IBS Girl 08 (Sep 22, 2011)

I've found that if I take half an imodium it usually lasts around 24 hours. I also had to tweak my dosages a few times before I found what works best for me.


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

ok, thanks guys. i'll see how using a quarter goes.


----------

